# here i am ... again.



## emiliabird (May 18, 2009)

Hello again!
It has been so long since i visited the message boards that i thought i would say hello again! My mice are Audrey and Constance, two little brown mice. I will try to take their photos but i find my camera can't keep up with them - they're too scampy!! I enjoy reading all of the experiences of your mice's habits. They are such characters! I have just moved house and bought them a new cage too and they are really enjoying the space to climb. I think my new flat is safer for them to be handled more so i will be keeping an eye out for advice on that. I am just so scared of losing them - they're so small - but they are very tame with me now and i don't think they'd jump away. I find it quite hard to pick them up by their tails though as i don't want to hurt them or scare them. Well, i will direct this to a more appropriate message board, i have many topics i like to talk about, but none of my friends have mice so i think they get bored!
Cheerio for now,
Emily. xxxxx


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiyas...


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

welcome


----------

